# Transfer to another hospital



## jewhipke (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
I have a question regarding patients that were admitted to the hospital for inpatient or observation status and then end up being transferred to another hospital.  So far, I have never coded a hospital discharge for the day of the transfer because the patient is not truly discharged, only transferred.  I have looked in the CPT code book, but there is no specific explanation that I can find on how to code.  

Thanks to anyone answering me!


----------

